# so baby #2



## Ablaski17

welll yeap we have baby #2 on the way! please dont mention anything on facebook please as we havent told anyone!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:shock: :yipee: :wohoo: Congratulations!! :wohoo:


----------



## Ablaski17

Croc-O-Dile said:


> :shock: :yipee: :wohoo: Congratulations!! :wohoo:

Thanks ! haha It hasn't really hit me yet I just want me bump back! haha


----------



## Burchy314

Congrats!!!!


----------



## BrEeZeY

The pic u sent me is ur pic when u text haha sooooo happy for u hun nd super jealous!! U have to have a boy so when we have a girl they can be our second cute couple!!


----------



## hurryupsept

awwwwh congratulations :flower:


----------



## Leah_xx

Congrats!!


----------



## xSophieBx

Aww congrats :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Congrats! !!!!


----------



## annawrigley

Congrats :D


----------



## Ablaski17

BrEeZeY said:


> The pic u sent me is ur pic when u text haha sooooo happy for u hun nd super jealous!! U have to have a boy so when we have a girl they can be our second cute couple!!

Hopefully you'll be right behind me! Can 2 days hurry up please!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## BrEeZeY

Ablaski17 said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> The pic u sent me is ur pic when u text haha sooooo happy for u hun nd super jealous!! U have to have a boy so when we have a girl they can be our second cute couple!!
> 
> Hopefully you'll be right behind me! Can 2 days hurry up please!Click to expand...

not gonna lie im super emotional so ill probably cry if i get a BFN :( 

maybe next month (colb will be tired of baby dancing lmao!!)


----------



## bbyno1

Aww congratulations!
How old is your LO?
Im going to have two under 1 years old i think!x


----------



## BrEeZeY

Hayley jst turned one! she is my future daughter in law!!!!


----------



## x__amour

Congrats. :flower:


----------



## Mellie1988

Congratulations hunni!!! 

x x


----------



## sarah0108

congrats!!


----------



## Jellyt

Congratulations :)


----------



## laura1991

congrats!!


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Ooooh! Congratulations :D


----------



## BrEeZeY

^^^^^haha totally of topic but LOOOOVE your siggy clip lmao!!!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Congrats :flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wow
congrats hunny!

hope you have a happy new year and i hope to stalk you through this 
pregnancy
xxxx*​


----------



## Mellie1988

Wow u want to ttc #2 and u only been with ur fella 1 month? According to ur ticker anyway...... :/


----------



## Becyboo__x

bump


----------



## sarah0108

Becyboo__x said:


> bump

:hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

I don't think it matters how long you've been with OH before you have a baby, I was with andrew for 3 years before having Lily so I'm not just saying it cos it happened to me cos it didn't, but there are a lot of ladies on here who got pregnant very quick and are still with their OH's, and there's a lot of people who were with ther OHs a long time that aren't now, along as your happy and the child is loved that's all that matters :)


----------



## sarah0108

Agreed, i was with FOB for 3 months (together in June and got preg in august) but we knew each other for 2 years before hand but still..

:) x


----------



## divershona

awwwwwww congrats :D


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh and congratulations :) how rude of me! 

More babies yayyy :happydance: xx


----------



## danniemum2be

congrats!!! x x


----------



## Ablaski17

Mellie1988 said:


> Wow u want to ttc #2 and u only been with ur fella 1 month? According to ur ticker anyway...... :/

I personally think you should keep your opinion to yourself. Nobody asked you to tell her how to run her life or when she should start TTC another baby. Did anyone tell you how to do it or ask how long you've been with your OH? I don't think so , so you should probably just keep it to yourself. I didn't know there was a time frame of how long you have to be with your OH to TTC. & please don't invade my nice & happy thread with a not so needed comment :thumbup:


----------



## Ablaski17

& thank's everyone :happydance:​


----------



## Mellie1988

Ablaski17 said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Wow u want to ttc #2 and u only been with ur fella 1 month? According to ur ticker anyway...... :/
> 
> I personally think you should keep your opinion to yourself. Nobody asked you to tell her how to run her life or when she should start TTC another baby. Did anyone tell you how to do it or ask how long you've been with your OH? I don't think so , so you should probably just keep it to yourself. I didn't know there was a time frame of how long you have to be with your OH to TTC. & please don't invade my nice & happy thread with a not so needed comment :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't mean to bring it up on your thread :flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Don't bring it up anyway.. uncalled for.


----------



## Ablaski17

Mellie1988 said:


> Ablaski17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Wow u want to ttc #2 and u only been with ur fella 1 month? According to ur ticker anyway...... :/
> 
> I personally think you should keep your opinion to yourself. Nobody asked you to tell her how to run her life or when she should start TTC another baby. Did anyone tell you how to do it or ask how long you've been with your OH? I don't think so , so you should probably just keep it to yourself. I didn't know there was a time frame of how long you have to be with your OH to TTC. & please don't invade my nice & happy thread with a not so needed comment :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to bring it up on your thread :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks , But again you shouldn't have brought it up at all, she is a good mom it dosen't matter how long she has been with her OH & TTC you don't know how long she has known him. You really just need to keep uncalled for comments to yourself.


----------



## Mellie1988

I was just generally shocked tbh, i'm entitled to my own opinion....It was in no way intended to come across as nasty :wacko: 

I just think that one month is a very very short space to be even thinking about TTC...I know that I hardly even knew my OH when we had been going out for a month? 
Just think that what is the rush? Yes you may be broody but do you not want to get to know your OH better first? 

I dunno :shrug: Tbh it doesn't matter what you do, nothing to do with me....

And I think your sig is pathetic...again nothing to do with me..I was just asking a question, maybe I should of worded it differently... Sorry :wacko:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can't i have anything i want on my sig now? :wacko: sorry but your the 1 making it so messed up and confusing .. everyone has there own opinions .. but sometimes there best keept in not to be bluttered out and hurt people.. iv known my boyfriend a hell of a long time around 5 years i think not to be 100% sure but who cares.. its not being broody its about wanting to make my family bigger and being happy.. cant i have that.


----------



## BrEeZeY

im totally on Becyboos side here and i agree that it doesnt matter how long they have been together...

but this is and was meant to be a happy thread for my bestie and her to have her happy moment telling everyone bout her and her growing family so i will say it politely move it to pm or jst stop period! dnt mean to sound like a b!tch but this is her happy thread and i personally woulda been alot meaner if this happened in my happy thread!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I spoke to her allison through inbox on facebook anyway telling her im sorry its started on her thread but i didnt start it and im not continuing it no more as its pretty childish :)


----------



## Mellie1988

I never intended to be nasty, not me at all...Just other peoples interpretations thats all. 

Finished now anyway. Forget it


----------



## imace

Wow... 


What a great memory you've created for the OP. The thread was ment for her happy moment and you have just RUINED it. Well done...

And Seriously?? WHO gives you the right to judge Becky at all?? 

ANYwho... 

CONGRATS hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ablaski17

Becyboo__x said:


> I spoke to her allison through inbox on facebook anyway telling her im sorry its started on her thread but i didnt start it and im not continuing it no more as its pretty childish :)

:hugs::hugs: ....get on with that baby #2 so me you & brea can all be buddies !


----------



## BrEeZeY

well i got to get on it too then... damn witch !


----------



## tjw

Well just thinking Mellie you'd prob be shocked oh and I got engaged after 3 days together and ttc since day 1 (now been together 2 and a half years and have a 1 yr old plus another on the way)..... lol..... Mind you, we've known eachother for 19 years altogether ha ha 

Note to Becky, babe you go for it, you're a great mummy to Mason and I know you'll be a great mummy of 2, too :thumbup: 

And note to OP, thank you for being so gracious over the comments that have been made on your thread. Congratulations to you on this fantastic news :happydance: xx


----------



## Ablaski17

tjw said:


> Well just thinking Mellie you'd prob be shocked oh and I got engaged after 3 days together and ttc since day 1 (now been together 2 and a half years and have a 1 yr old plus another on the way)..... lol..... Mind you, we've known eachother for 19 years altogether ha ha
> 
> Note to Becky, babe you go for it, you're a great mummy to Mason and I know you'll be a great mummy of 2, too :thumbup:
> 
> And note to OP, thank you for being so gracious over the comments that have been made on your thread. Congratulations to you on this fantastic news :happydance: xx

Ah your not to far ahead of me!!!!! When are you due!?


----------



## annawrigley

:wacko: No need for things to turn nasty. I dont think Mellie meant to be malicious. Its just a little shocking to see someone TTC after only a month. Don't think she meant to judge.
Yes a lot of people on here got pregnant after not very long but that was (im assuming) by accident. TTC is pretty different...


----------



## amygwen

Congratulations hun! That is amazing! :flower:


----------



## tjw

Ablaski, I'm due 24th Aug hon x


----------



## Ablaski17

tjw said:


> Ablaski, I'm due 24th Aug hon x

Awesome! Im the 26th


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> :wacko: No need for things to turn nasty. I dont think Mellie meant to be malicious. Its just a little shocking to see someone TTC after only a month. Don't think she meant to judge.
> Yes a lot of people on here got pregnant after not very long but that was (im assuming) by accident. TTC is pretty different...

Weve already said this is ending now its not fair at all to Allison for people to be argueing on her happy thread.. no point in everyone coming in taking sides and making it like a world war.. IF anyone wants to ttc they can as iv said iv known my boyfriend a good 4-5 years so what if iv been with him just over a month its my life.


----------



## annawrigley

I never said you shouldn't. But fine


----------



## MissMamma

congrats hun, how exciting :D


----------



## shelx

aww congrats!! and im secretly a bit jealous! :) x


----------



## BrEeZeY

Ablaski17 said:


> tjw said:
> 
> 
> Ablaski, I'm due 24th Aug hon x
> 
> Awesome! Im the 26thClick to expand...


Awwwww the day before my 1st anniversary and 4 days before my bday


----------

